# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Diagnose Geestelijke stoornis of ziekte word te snel gegeven

## Petra717

Hallo allemaal, 

Wegens gezondheidsproblemen van mijn kant heeft het even op zich laten wachten! Maar hier ben ik dan weer even! 

Het schooljaar is weer een aantal weken begonnen, bij mij op school zijn er een hoop leerlingen waarbij een geestelijk stoornis en/of ziekte is vastgesteld en daarvoor in therapie zijn en/of medicatie slikken. Nou is het wel zo, dat in het vavo (voortgezet algemeen volwassen onderwijs) het precentage met een geestelijke stoornis aanmerkelijk hoger is. Omdat juist dat een reden mag zijn om op het vavo onderwijs te volgen. Maar dat terzijde.

*Tegenwoordig zijn er zoveel geestelijke stoornissen en ziektes bekend, word het bij zoveel mensen vastgesteld. 
Het lijkt alsof de halve wereld bol met een geestelijke stoornis en/of loopt en daarvoor medicatie en/of therapie voor nodig heeft.*

*Ligt dit nou omdat er nu zoveel meer bekend is? 
Of
Is het toch de huidige maatschappij? 
Of
Ligt de oorzaak een paar decenia's terug. 

Hoe vinden jullie dat we het beste met al deze stoornissen en ziektes om kunnen gaan?

Hoe zal dit in de toekomst eruit zien?* 

Ben zeer benieuwd naar jullie meningen? 

liefs, 
petra

----------


## Irene Pronk

Hallo Petra ,
Ik heb na heel veel ervaringen in mijn leven mijzelf , leren kennen .
Te leren denken en durven voelen , dat als ik mezelf met mijn willen ,of beter gezegt niet willen luisteren ,,,naar wat ik werkelijk voel , de stem van mijn hart beluister ,,,
Ik mezelf onder druk zet waardoor er psych- somatische klachten omhoog kwamen , doordat ik mijn zenuw-gestel onder spanning zette ,,, door mijn eigen onzekerheid van mijn ego !
Als je durft te voelen vanuit je hart , te aanvaarden wat is ,,,kreeg ik die druk ,,,en problemen ook niet !
Ik denk dat ,dit het grootste probleem is bij iedereen , mensen verlangen naar echte warmte en begrip ,maar wie durft zich kwetsbaar op te stellen ?
Zodat je bij jezelf blijft , niet gaat twijfelen aan jezelf of een ander je accepteert of niet !
Hou van jezelf ,,,je bent het waard ,,, leef zelf en laat je niet leven .
De mens is geen hond ,,,,die zich hoeft te laten aanlijnen .
Wij zijn uniek , met onze onbewuste handelingen , die door ervaringen een levensles kunnen zijn , je krijgt het niet cadeau ! ! ! 
Dit is volgens mij de hele problematiek ,van het psyche ,,,
Geef maar een pil ,dan maak je persoonlijk in slaap ,,, en dat is nou net de bedoeling NIET !
Leren te durven LEVEN ,,, 

Petra dit zijn mijn levenservaringen ,,,hoop dat je er iets mee kunt !

Lieve groet Irene

----------


## tiny0190

alles moet vlugger,beter, de druk op het werk,word vaak teveel,kinderen die te vroeg te veel moeten leren! zelf zij mogen al vroeg geen kind meer zijn! een maatschappij die gericht is op presteren...kom je daarin nog aan je zelf toe?

----------


## Francesco

Petra, goed dat je deze vragen eens stelt. 
Ik probeer per bvraag mijn menign te geven: 
Ligt dit nou omdat er nu zoveel meer bekend is? Deels: er is meer bekend en daardoor is er meer aandacht voor odnerdelen van de geestelijke gezondheid, anderzijds wordt een behandeling alleen betaald, wanneer er een diagnose (DSM-IV) aangehangen kan worden, anders wordt er niet betaald door de verzekering

Is het toch de huidige maatschappij? Weet ik niet: de maatschappij, dart zijn we zelf. We moeten allebei werken om de hypotheek te kunnen betalen. Wanneer er dan voor kinderen wordt gekozen is er een afweging tussen de plicht tot kinderen, anders doe je niet mee of ben je te laat en aan de andere kant de afweging: hoeveel tijd kan / wil ik vrijmaken voor de opvoeding. Ook speelt me hoe geëmancipeerd wij beide zijn: is er vertrouwen dat we echt samen opvoeden, of vervalt (de man?) snel in rolbevestigend gedrag: ik breng de centen in en jij bent voor de opvoeding. 

Ligt de oorzaak een paar decenia's terug. Ik denk het wel. De economie is niet ingericht op het opvoeden en het leren, maar richt zich op de kwaliteiten op de arbeidsmarkt van elke volwassene. Het IK tijdperk, wat denk ik nog niet over is. 
Tiny schrijft dat kinderen geen tijd meer krijgen opm kind te zijn. Dat beaam ik. De eerste 3 jaar van je leven zijn zeer bepalend voor je persoonlijke ontwikkeling in je latere leven. Als veiligheid in die jaren niet is gewaarborgd, kunnen gezondheidsproblemen op psychisch gebied veel vaker voorkomen. 

Zomaar wat filosofietjes, waarop waarschijnljk best reacties kunnen komen. Ben benieuwd!

----------


## tiny0190

hoe is het toch mogelijk, dat er in deze tijd,zoveel nadruk word gelegd op cariere!
natuurlijk moet iedereen werken die daarvoor in staat is, wij zijn idd De Maatschappij,
klopt helemaal Francesco,alleen moet het mijns inziens niet zover doorschieten, dat het woord familie straks niet meer in het nederlandse woordenboek te vinden is!
als mensen duur willen wonen,(wat soms ook niet te voorkomen is) laten ze dan geen kinderen nemen, een kind door de grootouders laten opvoeden, wat tegenwoordig vaak gebeurd, is ongezond ten eerste voor de grootouders!die daardoor na een werzaam leven nog niet de kans krijgen om aan zichzelf toe te komen, en anderzijds de kinderen zelf, zij worden al te vroeg geconfronteerd met de druk die hun ouders belet om echt met hun bezig te zijn!
ik blijf bij mijn standpunt, en dat is ten eerste herstel het ouderschap in ere! daar ligt mijns inziens de basis van een gezonde samenleving.
het is volgens mij toch niet de bedoel;ing om kinderen te krijgen omdat het moet?
kinderen krijg je te leen, om ze klaar te stomen voor deze maatschappij daarna pas kun je ze loslaten .
tegenwoordig worden de kinderen van het gezin waar ze in horen te leren en te leven ,heel vlug bij grootouders of een kinderdagverblijf gebracht!puur en aleen ondat de cariere van de ouders gewoon door moet gaan,heeft er ooit iemand stilgestaan bij de gevoelens van het kind? met deze huidige maatschapij , ben ik bang voor mijn toekomstige kleinkinderen,en hoe graag ik deze ook zou willen, voor het kind zeg ik toch,het hoeft voor mij niet!

----------


## SilviaB

ik denk dat er ook te veel mensen zijn die zelf snel diagnoses stellen. ik las gister op een site (kan makkelijke deze zijn geweest) over iemand die automutileerde. een direct antwoord daarop was: ik weet wat je hebt dat is van de ziekte borderline. ik vind dat je dit eigenlijk niet kan maken, en de diagnose officieel moet laten stellen. en dan nog zijn er inderdaad heel veel mensen met een stoornis. misschien is een psycholoog/psychiater niet meer zo 'raar' als eerst en wordt het beter geaccepteerd? 
hoe de toekomst er uit zal zien? misschien heeft iedereen ergens wel iets wat een naam zou hebben. en komen er nog 100e namen van andere stoornissen bij. ik denk dat ze later voor alles wel een naam hebben en dat alles wat niet perfect is een stoornis kan gaan heten.

----------

